# Xp Coa Key Change



## FLUIDDRIVE (Sep 26, 2004)

Is it possible to change the cd key number to a new one without re-installing the whole XP OS. I built 2 clone systems 1 for my daughter and 1 for my son about 6 months apart. I put the same OS copy on the 2nd system and now I've purchased another copy of xp home edition for his system. I would like to re-enter the new coa number on my son's unit without re-installing everything and losing all the settings,data,bookmarks,...etc. 
I really hope someone can help me out with this for obvious reasons! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

There are free utilities available to do this. I can't remember just now what it is. Do a google on "utility change xp product key" without the quotes


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

ms has the instructions on their kb
http://www.google.com/search?q=change+xp+product+key&sourceid=opera&num=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## FLUIDDRIVE (Sep 26, 2004)

After a short wait for a response, I was able to use a link provided by DAI in Australia to a site called: MAJORGEEKS.COM, where a 288kb freeware download provided a utility that made the change almost instantaniously. It was easy to use, took less than 5 min's for the whole process including download time. I have to shutdown and restart to complete the change to verify if it was a success, but I decided to give you folks this status feedback first. If this works as it seems to, even more thanks will be in order and will follow shortly thereafter! 
Much !Thanks again in advance


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Post a link to the download you used please.


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

Not sure if you have tried this hewee but its a handy little util, and its free 

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.shtml


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks I know all about magicaljellybean XbrvhrtX.


----------

